# Peppers



## meatiee4 (Dec 17, 2019)

Hi! How are you, guys? Is everything ok? After beautiful sunny summer there are left many peppers that I have grown. I had seeds from https://gardenseedsmarket.com/peppe...-yellow-variety-that-turns-red-when-ripe.html and I didn't think that there will be something from them. Previous year I have grown the same peppers from other shop and the harvest was about half smaller. I am happy that it turned out better but do you have any ideas what can I do with them? Maybe any sauces, soups? Everything will be helpful!


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 17, 2019)

Sorry, I'm not very helpful.

Fleshy chilies take a long time to dehydrate.  Unless especially flavorful, I don't dehydrate my own and usually purchase from a local organic market.
They blanch and freeze well. The texture is best in soups and chili.  I like them, but my wife doesn't so I don't freeze.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 18, 2019)

My family likes this Dish. You can make a larger batch of the Cooked and Reduced Pepper Puree, then freeze in 1/2 Cup portions for this or other dishes ...JJ

*Pasta w/ Roasted Red Pepper Alfredo*

6ea Roasted and Peeled Red Peppers
3ea Cloves of Garlic
1/2tsp Dry Oregano
3 TBS Olive Oil
2C Milk
2C Heavy Cream
1/2C Parmigiano Reggiano Cheese, grated
S & P to taste
1 Pound Pasta of choice, nothing thin.
Optional: 1 lb Cooked Chicken, or 1lb 21/25 Peeled Shrimp or 1lb Crab Meat
Optional: Crushed Red Pepper Flakes,  to taste.

Puree the Peppers and Garlic.
Heat the Oil in a pan over Medium Heat.
Add the Puree, Oregano and Red Pepper Flakes, if using.
Simmer, lowering heat as it thickens, until the Pepper Puree is tender, no longer grainy and reduced to a thickness similar to Tomato Paste. Stir frequently and don't let it burn.
Add the Milk and Cream.
Simmer until reduced by half.
Stir in the Cheese and Meat, if using.
Cook 1 minute if Cheese only,  2 to 3 minutes to Heat/Cook Meat.
Pour over Cooked Pasta of choice and serve.
Makes about 3 Cups of Sauce, plus meat.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 18, 2019)

Take a look at this Great Recipe from 

 atomicsmoke
 ...JJ





__





						Eggplant and pimento pepper spread
					

With the fall bounty there isn't enough time in a day to process all the awesome vegs (and fruits) that taste best around this time.  This is a vegetable spread popular in Eastern Europe. It's called ajvar, zakuska, depends which country you end up in. The one i will make uses eggplant and...



					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 18, 2019)

meatiee4 said:


> Hi! How are you, guys? Is everything ok? After beautiful sunny summer there are left many peppers that I have grown. I had seeds from https://gardenseedsmarket.com/peppe...-yellow-variety-that-turns-red-when-ripe.html and I didn't think that there will be something from them. Previous year I have grown the same peppers from other shop and the harvest was about half smaller. I am happy that it turned out better but do you have any ideas what can I do with them? Maybe any sauces, soups? Everything will be helpful!


Roast/grill, peel and freeze. Or ferment them in jars.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 18, 2019)

Banched (and frozen) like Fueling around said would stuff well.


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 18, 2019)

atomicsmoke said:


> Banched (and frozen) like Fueling around said would stuff well.


Great point.  Wife and I don't eat stuffed pepper so forget about that usage.


----------

